# [Résolu] Quelques questions

## samyfom

Hello Hello!!

Voilà, je suis un windaubien qui a utilisé différentes distrubutions de Linux: Ubuntu, Kaella, Mandriva... Celle qur laquel je suis resté mle plus longtemps c'est Ubuntu.

Je pense tester Gentoo avant la sortie de Edgy Eft.

Bon, tout ça c'est qu'une introduction.

Voilà mes questions: 

-L'installation du modem Sagem Fast 800 est elle compliquée ou tout est déjà prêt (comme sous Knoppix)?

-La 3D est-elle bien supportée sous Gentoo avec ma i810? (ce n'est pas le cas avec Ubuntu, y'a pas un jeu où j'ai pas un blème: ralentissements, des jeux en 256 couleurs...). Je pense jouer beaucoup à Enemy Territory.

-Est ce que c'est simple d'utiliser mon K800i avec Gentoo grâce au câble DCU-60 ou simplement avec bluetooth (pour le transfer de jeux, photos, et musique)??

-On m'a dit que l'installation de Gentoo est trop compliquée. Est-ce vraiment le cas?

-Quel environement graphique utilise Gentoo (directement après l'installation je veux dire)?

Bon, voilà tout pour le moment.

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos réponses!

Cordialement,

Samy.Last edited by samyfom on Wed Oct 18, 2006 9:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truz

Salut et bienvenue à toi !

Déjà bravo d'avoir suivi nos conventions dès ton premier post   :Very Happy: 

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> -L'installation du modem Sagem Fast 800 est elle compliquée ou tout est déjà prêt (comme sous Knoppix)?

 Rien n'est tout prêt ou presque sous gentoo, mais y'a pas grand chose à faire pour que ça marche (en général). Pour ton modem je ne saurai te répondre avec exactitude mais il semble y avoir plusieurs topics relatant le sujet, je suis donc confiant !

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> -La 3D est-elle bien supportée sous Gentoo avec ma i810? (ce n'est pas le cas avec Ubuntu, y'a pas un jeu où j'ai pas un blème: ralentissements, des jeux en 256 couleurs...). Je pense jouer beaucoup à Enemy Territory.

 Je sais pas.

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> -Est ce que c'est simple d'utiliser mon K800i avec Gentoo grâce au câble DCU-60 ou simplement avec bluetooth (pour le transfer de jeux, photos, et musique)??

 Avec ce how-to mon K700i marche bien.

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> -On m'a dit que l'installation de Gentoo est trop compliquée. Est-ce vraiment le cas?

 Non et non, il suffit de prendre son temps, bien lire les docs, comprendre ce que l'on fait et tout marche bien. Les docs et la communauté Gentoo sont dans les meilleures - pour ne pas dire les meilleures - des distribs linux, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour t'aider dans ton install   :Very Happy: 

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> -Quel environement graphique utilise Gentoo (directement après l'installation je veux dire)?

 Aucun. Tu choisis celui que tu veux et tu l'installes. C'est une des forces de Gentoo: tu n'as sur ton système que ce que veux réellement.

Tu verras Gentoo est une distrib vraiment sympa pour apprendre tout un tas de choses, et principalement à lire et à chercher  :Wink: 

----------

## samyfom

Re!

 *Quote:*   

> Tu verras Gentoo est une distrib vraiment sympa pour apprendre tout un tas de choses, et principalement à lire et à chercher 

 

Ubuntu m'a déjà appris ça!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Les docs et la communauté Gentoo sont dans les meilleures - pour ne pas dire les meilleures - des distribs linux, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour t'aider dans ton install 

 

L'installation elle est plus compliquée que celle de Ubuntu?? Juste pour que je sois sur mes gardes, parce que j'ai pas envie de faire des aller retour WinFuck pour consulter les docs!  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aucun. Tu choisis celui que tu veux et tu l'installes. C'est une des forces de Gentoo: tu n'as sur ton système que ce que veux réellement.

 

Merci de m'expliquer encore plus.  :Shocked: 

Autre question, Gentoo utilise quel genre de paquetages?? (*.deb, *.rpm...)

Merci de ta réponse et bonne soirée!

[Edit: On peut utiliser FluxBox avec Gentoo??]

----------

## pititjo

Oui, l'installation est plus compliquée mais l'effort en vaut la peine. Et bien que ce ne soit pas aussi simple, celà reste très correcte avec la doc sous les yeux.

Juste après l'installation, il n'y a pas Desktop Manager (Gnome, KDE, Xfce...), je ne suis même pas sîr qu'il y ait le serveur X. C'est à toi de l'installer et donc de choisir.

Côté paquets, Gentoo utilise les .ebuild qui installent depuis les sources directement.

----------

## samyfom

Donc après l'installation de Gentoo, y'a pas d'interface graphique. Je dois en installer une comme ça??

```
su

apt-get install gnome-desktop ou kde-desktop ou xfce-desktop...
```

Merci encore!  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

su

emerge -av fluxbox

et tu auras fluxbox et toutes ses dépendances qui vont s'"emerger"  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Je crois que tu devrais aller faire un tour ici quand mème histoire de ne pas être trop surpris : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Lis d'abord la doc en entier et regarde si tu souhaite t'investir dans une telle install avant de commencer.

Bienvenue parmis nous en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> L'installation elle est plus compliquée que celle de Ubuntu?? Juste pour que je sois sur mes gardes, parce que j'ai pas envie de faire des aller retour WinFuck pour consulter les docs! 

 Oui elle est plus compliquée que celle d'Ubuntu, mais en suivant la doc on y arrive très bien et on a au final un système correspondant exactement à nos besoins et que l'on maîtrise ! Pour éviter les allers-retours sur la doc en ligne je te conseille soit de l'imprimer soit d'utiliser un live-cd qui reconnait tout ton matos (knoppix est un très bon choix) et de suivre la méthode d'installation appropriée.

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> Merci de m'expliquer encore plus. 
> 
> Autre question, Gentoo utilise quel genre de paquetages?? (*.deb, *.rpm...)
> 
> [Edit: On peut utiliser FluxBox avec Gentoo??]

 Gentoo n'utilise pas de package particulier mais un système appelé "portage" qui permet au travers de scripts nommés "ebuild" d'installer/désinstaller tous les logiciels. Ces logiciels peuvent être des .deb, .rpm, .bin etc... mais dans l'écrasante majorité des cas ce sont directement les sources des logiciels, oui sous Gentoo on compile sans arrêt ! Dans tous les cas peu importe, pour installer le logiciel trucmuche tu fais 

```
emerge trucmuche
```

Pour la suite il n'y a pas de mystère il faut commencer ici pour savoir dans quoi on s'embarque  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Bon bon bon!

Sache que l'installation complète de Gentoo ne se compte pas en minutes comme sous une distribution binaires, mais en jours (généralement 2 ou 3).

Oui l'installation est Beaucoup plus compliquée que sous Ubuntu (déconnez pas les mecs, pour Ubuntu tu double-cliques sur une icone du Live CD).

Oui la doc t'explique tout comment faire (même si je la trouve de moins en moins bien au fil des versions ... zauraient pu laisser l'installation via stage 2 quand même).

Non tu n'auras pas besoin d'aller sous Windows pour lire la doc, car de toute manière, si tu rebootes tu repars de 0 donc bon... mais tu as Links, navigateur en mode texte pour lire la doc en même temps (ce que je fais quand j'installe ... enfin quand je n'avais qu'un pc).

Non, tu n'as aucun environnement par défaut, juste une console. Rien ne t'oblige à installer fluxbox comme indiqué dans l'un des posts, tu installes celui que tu veux... mais pitié, si tu installes KDE, ne fais surtout pas "emerge kde" mais lis la doc > http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Enfin, apt-get est le système d'installation de Debian... et donc ses petites soeurs. Sous Gentoo, tu as un truc d'hommes, "emerge".

Welcome to the real world  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour faire une install propre la première fois et avoir une belle documentation sous les yeux, tu peux utiliser un liveCD avec une interface graphique, celui d'ubuntu par exemple.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Juste concernant ton modem, il marche très bien sous Gentoo, avec les pilotes eagle-usb qu'il te faudra installer. Et malheureusement aussi modifier un script au démarrage, mais ça tu le verras en faisant une recherche sur eagle-usb.

----------

## man in the hill

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> Je pense tester Gentoo avant la sortie de Edgy Eft.

 

Tout est là pour moi ! Attends plûtot Edgy Eft car une installe Gentoo n'a rien avoir avec Ubuntu et cie qui sont des distributions binaires ( les sources sont déjà compilée pour créer les binaires qui sont mis à ta disposition sur le CD d'installation ou sur les serveurs) alors que Gentoo tu dois créer toi même tous les binaires à partir des sources .... Si tu ne désires pas vraiment Gentoo c-a-d en cherchant sur le www  des infos sur cette distro et en lisant la doc alors , je me répète, attends bien sagement la sortie du fameux Edgy Eft ...

Bienvenue  et Enjoy !

@ +

ps: Est-ce que tu as demandé à ton FAI de te changer ton modem usb pour un modem Ethernet ? Tu n'auras pas besoin d'installer de pilote et tu pourras le faire tourner sur toutes les distros Linux ... Je ne sais pas pourquoi les FAI et cie fournissent des modem usb succeptible de ne pas fonctionner avec tous les OS alors que le protocole Ethernet a été inventé pour transporter des paquets entre ordi et que toutes les CM ont une carte Ethernet ... Il suffirais de donner que des modem Ethernet et plus de problèmes assez pénibles de pilotes sous LInux (par ex le bewan usb st que je n'ai jamais pu installer mais j'ai réclamé à mon FAI un modem Ethernet !) ...

----------

## samyfom

Merci les mans pour vos réponses!

Je vois que c'est un peu compliqué, en plus j'ai pas trop le temps pour une install de 2 jours (maintenant, ma mère sait pas que je suis au PC, si elle le sait...  :Twisted Evil:  ).

En fait, Gentoo c'est un live Cd?? Si c'est pas le cas, pourquoi vous me dites boot sur un live cd avec interface graphique?

++ et merci pour vos réponses!  :Cool: 

P.S: Je compte pas installer KDE, j'ai envie d'oublier WinFuck!

       Maroc Télécom ne change pas de modem, j'ai déjà demandé, si je veux une vcarte ethernet il faut l'acheter!!!

[Edit: Vous m'avez pas dit si ma i810 marche bien avec Gentoo

Pour la compilation du kernel, c'est compliqué ou trop compliqué?]Last edited by samyfom on Wed Oct 18, 2006 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Gentoo est un livecd mais sans interface graphique, alors si tu veux faire ton geek, tu peux aller consulter la doc et le forum en ligne de commande avec le livecd Gentoo, mais si tu veux avoir de belles page web, alors tu bootes sur un livecd qui à une interface graphique !!!

Ensuite, l'install se déroule pareille depuis n'importe quel livecd.

----------

## Magic Banana

Oui c'est un Live CD. Ça l'est depuis très longtemps mais il y a un an le LiveCD n'incluait pas X d'où l'utilisation d'un navigateur Web en mode terminal (genre links ou lynx) pour lire la docuentaion online...

Néanmoins la détection du matériel par le Live CD Gentoo n'est pas des meilleures et il est tout à fait possible d'installer Gentoo depuis un autre LiveCD (knoppix par exemple) et un accès Internet ! Cela peut te supprendre mais c'est le cas. Je ne te détaille rien de plus car de toute façon tu ne sembles pas vraiment prêt pour Gentoo : son installation de deux jours, ses heures de compilations, ses joyeux cassage de système mais aussi un fantastique gestionnaire de paquet, une documentation excellente, une communauté des meilleures et le plaisir de comprendre comment ça fonctionne là dedans !

À bientôt peut-être sur un forum  Edgy (je crois que je vais m'y mettre...) ou Gentoo (dès qu'elle me manquera).

----------

## samyfom

Ok les amis!

Je reste sur Ubuntu!  :Cool: 

Je veux un bon système simple et puis c'est tout.

Merci quand même!!  :Wink: 

2 jours!! mdr!!

----------

## Temet

C'est vrai que ça http://www.kde-apps.org/content/pre2/47371-2.jpg, ça ressemble vachement à Windows ... elle m'énerve cette vieille réaction de mec qui a pas testé!!!

Gnome, KDE et cie, t'en fais quasiment ce qu'en t'en veux!

Si tu veux faire un clone de Mac avec KDE, tu peux! Tu peux mettre les menus dans applis dans la barre en haut, COMME SOUS MAC. T'as le thème Baghira pour que tout ressemble à un MAC. Et tu peux même bouffer des Pommes et utiliser ta sale daube d'iPod de pro DRMs //fashion sheep.

Si tu veux faire un clone de Windows avec Gnome, tu peux! Tu mets les icones Vista inspirate, tu vire la barre du haut, tu mets un wall à gerber et une déco de fenêtre horrible ... et voilà (encore que je crois que c'est plus facile de trouver de artwork ms-like sous KDE (j'en suis pas fier, mais j'y suis pour rien)).

et celui qui a un clone de RegEdit, c'est pas KDE je te signale  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Salut à toi; juste une petite chose : les win{daube,blows,fuck} c'est vraiment pas nécessaire, on a déjà tous notre opinion sur la bête.

edit : 2 jours c'est en général la première install, quand on partait du stage1. Si aujourd'hui j'installe une gentoo c'est en gros une soirée et zou. Ensuite 2 jours c'est pas deux jours devant le pc, c'est genre j'y passe 1/2h je lance mon truc (mes compilations quoi) je vais au taf et en rentrant je continue.

----------

## samyfom

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ça http://www.kde-apps.org/content/pre2/47371-2.jpg, ça ressemble vachement à Windows ... elle m'énerve cette vieille réaction de mec qui a pas testé!!!
> 
> Gnome, KDE et cie, t'en fais quasiment ce qu'en t'en veux!
> 
> Si tu veux faire un clone de Mac avec KDE, tu peux! Tu peux mettre les menus dans applis dans la barre en haut, COMME SOUS MAC. T'as le thème Baghira pour que tout ressemble à un MAC. Et tu peux même bouffer des Pommes et utiliser ta sale daube d'iPod de pro DRMs //fashion sheep.
> ...

 

J'ai une i810 32 Mo toute pourrie, j'ai pas une Radeon X1950 XT 256 MO je te signale.

M'enfin, je veux pas me taper des heures à faire un thème.

----------

## Temet

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Salut à toi; juste une petite chose : les win{daube,blows,fuck} c'est vraiment pas nécessaire, on a déjà tous notre opinion sur la bête.

 

+10

 *Quote:*   

> edit : 2 jours c'est en général la première install, quand on partait du stage1. Si aujourd'hui j'installe une gentoo c'est en gros une soirée et zou. Ensuite 2 jours c'est pas deux jours devant le pc, c'est genre j'y passe 1/2h je lance mon truc (mes compilations quoi) je vais au taf et en rentrant je continue.

 

-1

... faut recompiler pour les flags... faut avouer que si l'installation de Gentoo n'est pas compliquée (encore que sur mon portable j'en ai chié, c'est plus difficile de compiler un noyau quand t'as pas acheté toutes les pièces séparement et que c'est un nouveau pc que tu ne connais pas), ça reste un marathon.

----------

## Temet

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> M'enfin, je veux pas me taper des heures à faire un thème.

 

Moi non plus, je te propose 10 secondes pour l'installer.

Tu mettras plus de temps à tweaker Fluxbox (c'est pas troll, j'ai utilisé Flux, je l'aime bien... faut le configurer quoi).

----------

## man in the hill

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> Maroc Télécom ne change pas de modem, j'ai déjà demandé, si je veux une vcarte ethernet il faut l'acheter!!!

 

Ta carte mère dispose déjà d'une carte ethernet c'est le modem qu'il faut changer ... Il n'y a pas de concurrence au maroc ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [
> 
> -1
> 
> ... faut recompiler pour les flags... faut avouer que si l'installation de Gentoo n'est pas compliquée (encore que sur mon portable j'en ai chié, c'est plus difficile de compiler un noyau quand t'as pas acheté toutes les pièces séparement et que c'est un nouveau pc que tu ne connais pas), ça reste un marathon.

 

Ok, j'avais pas envisagé l'hyppothèse de la bête au hardware obscur, j'étais plus dans l'optique réinstaller sur la même machine (même si normalement c'est le truc qui ne devrait jamais arriver).

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenue,

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> Merci les mans pour vos réponses!

 

bof

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit: Vous m'avez pas dit si ma i810 marche bien avec Gentoo
> 
> Pour la compilation du kernel, c'est compliqué ou trop compliqué?]

 

Que tu sois sous unbountu ou gentoo le fonctionnement est le même!!

La compilation du kernel, tout est dans la doc, deux choix possibles : genkernel, qui est un outil d'aide, ou à la main et là, et bien tout est dans la doc c'est pas compliqué donc ce n'est pas une excuse valable pour choisir une distribution.

Puisque tu nous quites déjà : au revoir et peut-être à bientôt.

----------

## samyfom

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Ta carte mère dispose déjà d'une carte ethernet c'est le modem qu'il faut changer ... Il n'y a pas de concurrence au maroc ?

 

Nan, ma carte mère n'a pas de carte ethernet, et puis y'a pas de concurrence au Maroc y'a juste Maroc Télécom et une autre société mais qui n'existe qu'au nord...

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *samyfom wrote:*   Merci les mans pour vos réponses! 
> 
> bof

 

Pour les mans, je dis toujours comme ça, c'est tiré d'une chanson de Tryo (hey les mans faut faire la part des choses...). Mais pour faire plaisir à ce cher Mister: Merci les men.

Et puis les commentaires de ce genre je n'en ai rien à branler, alors tu sais où les mettre.  :Wink: 

Enfin, merci pour votre aide, et peut être qu'un jour je reviendrais.

++!!  :Arrow: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu devrais te procurer une carte Ethernet. Quelque soit ta distribution tu as des heures de bidouillage à gagner ! Tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça pour une poignée de dirhams.

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> les commentaires de ce genre je n'en ai rien à branler, alors tu sais où les mettre.

 

Ceci n'était vraiment (VRAIMENT  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) pas nécessaire...

----------

## man in the hill

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu devrais te procurer une carte Ethernet. Quelque soit ta distribution tu as des heures de bidouillage à gagner ! Tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça pour une poignée de dirhams.
> 
>  *samyfom wrote:*   les commentaires de ce genre je n'en ai rien à branler, alors tu sais où les mettre. 
> 
> Ceci n'était vraiment (VRAIMENT  ) pas nécessaire...

 

Le commentaire de MickTux était vraiment bof ayant un background reggae + differents musik et qui habite la caraïbe d'ou mon pseudo tirer d'un titre de Burning Spear, je ne comprends pas le problème avec "les mans" ... Il y a que le style sms qui me dérange mais pas du tout le mélange des langues et des expressions favorites de chacun ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Je n'ai rien contre "les mans". J'ai quelque chose contre : "je n'en ai rien à branler" et "tu sais où les mettre" qui sont d'une autre amplitude que le "bof" de MickTux (certes injustifié).

Sinon, moi aussi le langage SMS me fatigue et, à ce titre, m'énerve...

----------

## man in the hill

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je n'ai rien contre "les mans". J'ai quelque chose contre : "je n'en ai rien à branler" et "tu sais où les mettre" qui sont d'une autre amplitude que le "bof" de MickTux (certes injustifié).

 

C'est la conséquence vraiment exagérer d'un jeune man mais je n'approuve pas du tout les insultes car on est sur le www et c'est a nous de mettre des règles de savoir vivre et ce n'est pas parce que l'on est derrière un écran à des milliers de Km que l'on peu se permettre d'insulter ...  Essayons de faire reigner sur le www un esprit positif !

@

----------

## Apsforps

M'enfin, en plus il a pas tort, sous linux, les mans (et les infos d'ailleurs) risquent fort de l'aider non?  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que les associations féminine n'ont pas encore attaqué linux pour le man, à quand le woman gcc   :Laughing: 

OK OK !!!   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs ça me fait penser que les associations féminine n'ont pas encore attaqué linux pour le man, à quand le woman gcc  
> 
> OK OK !!!   [.]

 

emacs : M^x woman

----------

## Magic Banana

Wooo! Mon emacs m'étonera toujours ! Je ne suis pas chez moi (je ne eux donc faire l'expérience de suite), mais ceci, pourrait-il être une solution au problème UTF8/latin1 du man ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est la conséquence vraiment exagérer d'un jeune man mais je n'approuve pas du tout les insultes car on est sur le www et c'est a nous de mettre des règles de savoir vivre et ce n'est pas parce que l'on est derrière un écran à des milliers de Km que l'on peu se permettre d'insulter ...  Essayons de faire reigner sur le www un esprit positif !
> 
> @

 

+1

Surtout quand on est inscrit sur un forum depuis moins de 24h ...

----------

## Temet

Bah, étant en Italie comme toi, les latines elles sont jolies ... mais vénales  :Mad: 

 :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

EDIT : je répondais à la Banane avant de me faire griller par le Yéti .... on en croise de ces gens ici o_O'

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis en Italie (Gênes) mais avec une brésilienne !  :Laughing: 

Bon, c'est bien beau le postcount++ mais on va se faire gronder si un modo passe par là...  :Confused: 

----------

## Trevoke

(ne fait que passer)

(si, si)

----------

## truz

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> alors tu sais où les mettre

 dans ta culotte ? © Renaud  :Wink: 

----------

## samyfom

[quote="man in the hill"] *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu devrais te procurer une carte Ethernet. Quelque soit ta distribution tu as des heures de bidouillage à gagner ! Tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça pour une poignée de dirhams.
> 
>  *samyfom wrote:*   les commentaires de ce genre je n'en ai rien à branler, alors tu sais où les mettre. 
> 
> Il y a que le style sms qui me dérange mais pas du tout le mélange des langues et des expressions favorites de chacun ...

 

J'ai jamais écris en langage SMS, moua!! (en plus je déteste ça).

J'ai pas l'habitude de balancer des insultes comme ça, mais c'est pas un membre avec 1000 message qui va me faire peur.

Et puis je suis venu là pour cherche de l'aide, j'étais bien poli, et on me fait une remarque qui n'a aucune relation avec le thème du topic, nan je me tais pas.

MickTux, tu devrais penser à me faire des cours d'anglais.  :Confused: 

++

----------

## Enlight

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *samyfom wrote:*   alors tu sais où les mettre dans ta culotte ? © Renaud 

 

Terrible celle là, surtout la grosse parodie de cabrel. 

Bah sinon pour les modérateurs, vu que le gugusse est parti sans même marquer son sujêt comme étant résolu... ils vont nous laisser le terrain de jeu jusqu'à ce qu'on s'en lasse...

edit : erf ben il a l'esprit de contradiction... juste quand je dis qu'il a quitté le navire il poste la seconde précédente   :Shocked: 

----------

## samyfom

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bah sinon pour les modérateurs, vu que le gugusse est parti sans même marquer son sujêt comme étant résolu... ils vont nous laisser le terrain de jeu jusqu'à ce qu'on s'en lasse...
> 
> edit : erf ben il a l'esprit de contradiction... juste quand je dis qu'il a quitté le navire il poste la seconde précédente  

 

Généralement, le crétin du net ne lâche pas la bride de si tôt : se livrer à de stériles et immatures provocations sans fin sur des forums de discussion, le crétin est persuadé que c´est la chose la plus intelligente qu´il puisse tirer de sa connexion internet. Généralement, la bêtise s´accompagne de lâcheté, il attendra donc que vous partiez, ou que vous vous lassiez avant lui (ce qui arrive dans la majorité des cas, eh oui, difficile de faire + tenace, têtu et idiot qu´un crétin du net) pour continuer à vous envoyer des petites réflexions stériles, aussi puériles et inintéressantes que sa triste vie et le temps qu´il dépense sur Internet dans ce sport quotidien qu´est la provocation. Le mieux à faire, si le crétin est disposé à vous attaquer sans relâche, est de lui envoyer ce petit paragraphe. Généralement, le crétin du net finit par se rendre compte par lui-même de sa bêtise, et se lasse, mais parfois, certains spécimen sont tellement atteints, qu´ils ne comprennent pas la stérilité de leur action, il faut donc renouveler le traitement, et surtout éviter de rentrer dans leur petit piège, qui consiste à tenter désespérément de rendre les autres internautes aussi stupides, arrogants et inintéressants que lui. Attention, fuyez, il n´y a RIEN D´AUTRE A FAIRE ! Plus vous répondrez au crétin du net, plus vous vous enfoncerez dans son piège, et vous n´en sortirez jamais. Les méandres de la connerie sont aussi profonds que la stupidité de ce type d´internaute. Car, ce qu´il faut savoir, c´est que le crétin du net peut passer toute la nuit (ou plusieurs semaines) à chercher dans l´encyclopédie des blagues carambar LA blague qui lui prouvera en son moi intérieur, qu´il en a une plus grosse que l´inconnu qu´il est en train d´attaquer gratuitement. Ne perdez pas de l´esprit qu´il fait ça pour lui-même, pour glorifier son ego, pour se prouver qu´il est grand, fort et intelligent, même si à tous les coups il se ridiculise sans s´en rendre compte tant son degré de stupidité est proche du zéro absolu. Ne tombez pas dans le piège, quand la bêtise n´a aucun support sur lequel rebondir, elle s´éteint d´elle-même. Dites-vous que, généralement, le crétin du net est un individu qui extériorise ses frustrations en attaquant gratuitement et en toute sécurité des inconnus, lâchement caché derrière son ordinateur. Dites-vous également que, plus ils sont agressifs sur Internet, plus ils sont lâches dans le monde réel. Sinon ils n´auraient rien à se prouver, et n´agiraient pas ainsi sur internet. Vous venez d´approcher le vide intellectuel le plus total, alors ne rentrez pas dedans, fuyez-le, vous valez bien mieux que ça, ne donnez pas votre si précieux temps au crétin du net, il n´attend que ça, c´est la seule raison de sa présence sur internet. Postez ce message, et fermez la fenêtre de votre ordinateur où se trouve le crétin. Si si, je vous jure, vous n´avez que ça à faire, tirez la chasse, vous verrez, ça fait un bien fou. Il y a de fortes chances que, après avoir copié ce texte, le crétin du net vous envoie encore quelques réponses, ses préférées seront : mais en fait, c´est TOI, le crétin du net ! , ce texte ne me concerne pas, pourquoi tu me copies ça ? ou encore u n´est pas capable de répondre par autre chose qu´un copier coller ? Malheureusement pour lui, il sera seul, seul avec sa bêtise, le spectacle sera affligeant, déprimant, je vous déconseille d´aller le revoir ensuite. Il relira ce texte nerveusement, constatera votre absence, qui consécutivement à ce texte prouvera que vous êtes plus intelligent que lui, et il partira, la queue entre les jambes, peut-être à la recherche d´un autre internaute à agresser, qui, pauvre de lui, ne connaît pas encore ce texte aux vertus miraculeuses : la possibilité de faire taire la connerie, par un simple copier coller, et de vous épargner des heures d´une bagarre verbale stérile. Attention, la connerie est contagieuse, usez et abusez de ce texte pour vous en immuniser en 3 clics de souris.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

Mmmmh c'est un genre de nouvelle performance? Voir en combien de temps tu seras complètement grillé ici???

Bref afin d'appaiser ton sentiment de persécution manifestement aigu, je vais reformuler mon précédent post. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que comme tu disais ne pas vouloir t'emm.../passer du temps à installer gentoo, j'ai imaginé (diantre j'ai osé) que tu n'aurais plus de questions à poser et que probablement tu ne repasserais plus et que du coup on pouvait en profiter pour troller un p'tit coup entre nous sans que tu ne sois lésé.

Maintenant c'est un peu con, une belle entrée avec un titre bien formatté... pour finalement violer deux fois de suite là règle la plus élémentaire de ce forum : "pas d'attaques personnelles". Alors je suis pas modo, c'est pas moi qui décide de ce qui va t'arriver ou non.

Mais au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, on est un petit nombre à avoir un postcount assez élevé; bien sûr ça ne fait pas de nous des gens meilleurs, mais ça laisse présager qu'on passe pas mal de temps ensemble, un peu comme des compagnons de galère... alors je suis pas sûr qu'en t'acharnant sur un ou deux membres, d'une manière si brillante te parraisse-t'elle, tu ne t'octroies la sympathie de la communauté ou apparaisse comme l'homme providentiel ou que sais-je.

NB : pas la peine de paster une deuxième fois ou que sais-je, pour ma part il y'a peu de chance que je reprenne un quelconque discussion avec toi (déjà que c'était mal parti vu l'agression sur MickTux, qui d'ailleurs commençait son post par "salut et bienvenu" et n'a probablement vu en "mans" qu'une faute d'anglais). En revanche tu aurais pu un peu formatter ton paste, si déjà tu magresse, tu pourrais le faire de manière digeste.

----------

## titoucha

He ben pour un premier fil il fait fort, se mettre à dos plusieurs "piliers" du forum, la je dis chapeau   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

[humour (encore que...)]Cool, je vais pouvoir troller sur la c*nnerie des Ubunteros[/humour (encore que...)]

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'as vraiment pas peur   :Mr. Green: 

PS: j'ai plusieurs machines avec Kubuntu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## PabOu

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> PS: j'ai plusieurs machines avec Kubuntu  :twisted:

 

Personne n'est parfait hein ;-)

----------

## kernelsensei

Cher samyfom,

vu tes remarques précédentes et étant d'accord avec ce qu'Enlight a dit, je t'invite à aller lire les règles de bonne conduite de ces forums. Donc merci de rester courtois !

Concernant MickTux... je ne vois pas vraiment où est le mal dans le fait de dire "bof" ! Ce n'est pas une insulte il me semble !

Pour les autres (non non Enlight, tu n'es pas le seul visé), je vous préviens juste qu'on est pas chez mémé et que si ça part en sucette je lock  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, si y a bien un topic qui mérite le lock, c'est celui là.

Je te donne ma mémé avec plaisir si ça peut te faire locker.

----------

## Trevoke

 *samyfom wrote:*   

> "Beaucoup de bla-bla qui ne lui appartient pas"

 

J'ai rate quoi la? ...

Bienvenue sur le forum?

Si tu es ici pour utiliser Gentoo, il va falloir comprendre que la communaute est sympa mais que de facon a rester sympa, chacun doit trainer son poids tout seul. Je te souhaite la bienvenue, et nous sommes ici pour t'aider.. Mais, je t'en prie, reste courtois. Personne ici n'est mechant -- et si tu prends une remarque comme etant desobligeante, demande des explications au lieu de sauter dessus a pieds joints!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Temet wrote:*   

> D'un coté, si y a bien un topic qui mérite le lock, c'est celui là.
> 
> Je te donne ma mémé avec plaisir si ça peut te faire locker.

 

Je le laisse encore genre 24H pour laisser samyfom s'exprimer publiquement si il en a encore envie... si il a des remarques constructives à faire...

----------

## man in the hill

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Concernant MickTux... je ne vois pas vraiment où est le mal dans le fait de dire "bof" ! Ce n'est pas une insulte il me semble !

 

Le problème c'est que ce jeune homme est un win user (aller un petit pique !) qui n'est sûrement pas habitué à débattre sur un forum et a pensé que MickTux voulais lui donner une leçon ... !  donc il nous a fait comprendre que l'on est juste des users virtuels du www qui n'ont pas grands effets sur lui, et même qu'il en avait rien à faire et a réaffirmer sa liberté ... 

Mais j'avoue ne tjrs pas capter la réfflexion pour les mans = bof = les gars (langage parlé) , si c'était juste pour signaler une faute, il faut savoir que c'est juste une expression orale porté à l'écri en fonction du son car les men, ça ne se dit pas ...  L'essentiel est de ce comprendre ... mais on peut aussi faire une petite semaine en style rabelais ...   

Et en plus on peut trouver sur ce forum des expressions en chti, en breton, en créole et je ne sais plus quel langues ...

@ +

----------

## samyfom

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *samyfom wrote:*   "Beaucoup de bla-bla qui ne lui appartient pas" 
> 
> J'ai rate quoi la? ...
> 
> Bienvenue sur le forum?
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

Donc, pour vous "Bof" c'est pas une remarque personnelle... Alors c'est moi le fautif pour s'être défendu...

Bon, Ok, je crois que je vais m'habituer à vot' philosophie.  :Wink: 

Bah, y'a des vac' à partir du samedi, et je vais tester Gentoo en attendant le 26!!  :Cool: 

++

----------

## blasserre

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Et en plus on peut trouver sur ce forum des expressions en chti

 

hein ? ou cho ? tu n'confondroué nin avec ché histouaires eud tuning d'enlight ti'zeut ?

----------

## samyfom

Hé les mecs!

Z'avez pas une version imprimable de la doc complète?

Merci!

[Edit: Oops! J'ai trouvé!]

----------

